
Presence of SARS-CoV-2 reactive T cells in Covid-19 patients and healthy donors - mrfusion
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.17.20061440v1
======
vikramkr
Cross-reactivity of the immune response between the common cold coronavirus
and SARS-COV-2 is a really interesting finding if this research is replicated
and validated. As they found 34% of their healthy/non-COVID donors had
reaction to the COVID virus, that pre-existing immunity might be an important
part of why the response to infection is so different in different people. One
thing this could be involved in that the paper didn't seem to discuss is
antibody dependent enhancement type responses (except not ADE exactly since
this wasn't about antibodies, more some cellular response). This sort of
"backfiring" of the immune system making the disease worse has been
(Controversially) suggested being responsible for the asymptomatic vs
symptomatic split. Here's a good read on it:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/117/15/8218](https://www.pnas.org/content/117/15/8218)

